# Question on the Heavy Hitters Group Build



## kgambit (Dec 22, 2009)

Would a Me - 210 qualify within the heavy Hitters build?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2009)

Good question Dwight. I'd assumed it was the original, full title of 'Bombers / Heavy Hitters', meaning bombers as such, and heavy-hitters such as ground attack aircraft. If there's a Me210 example used in the latter role, then it would qualify.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed with Terry....


----------



## A4K (Dec 22, 2009)

Technically she was a high-speed fighter-bomber Dwight, and was attached to the Zerstörer-Geschwadern, so I'd say she's covered both ways myself...


----------



## kgambit (Dec 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Good question Dwight. I'd assumed it was the original, full title of 'Bombers / Heavy Hitters', meaning bombers as such, and heavy-hitters such as ground attack aircraft. If there's a Me210 example used in the latter role, then it would qualify.



Hmmm, well the Italeari Me 210 kit has an option to build a Me-210 with 1000 kg (2 x 500 kg bombs) as well as its standard 20 mm cannons. I don't know a lot about the role of the Me - 210 but as a replacement for the Bf 110 I would think it would qualify for the ground attack role. What you think?

The particular plane I am thinking of is 2N+AT assigned to ZG.8

Evan, our posts crossed.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2009)

Stick the noisy, nasty banger things on it and go for it!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 22, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Stick the noisy, nasty banger things on it and go for it!



Hehehehe 

Consider it done.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 22, 2009)

If votes count, I say yes! I think it would be a welcome addition. Looking forward to it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## kgambit (Dec 24, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent!



Started the thread - so I'm committed - or I should be ...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice one Dwight! Don't often see a '210.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Chevy 210?


----------

